# Jima



## Fuscus (Oct 20, 2008)

before you say "Where?" look here http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&....451439&spn=0.214424,0.305214&z=12&iwloc=addr

Left too late in the day to see much but did some rock turning and found a few _Oedura tryoni_ but only got a shot of a juvenile ( at least I think it is, I'm sure I'll be corrected). Also got this frog properly_ a_ juvenile_ L. peronii_ .


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2008)

WELL according to the MAP you went to JIMNA ......not Jima  not to cause confusion or anything lol


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 20, 2008)

But the find of the day was this guy - I drove passed him, U-turned and took a couple of shots from the car. The snake then attempted to launch himself into the air away from the car but didn't bolt or hide. In fact he let me move him around ( a little bit ) with the hook. I think he was sick. If you look at the tail section of the first photo you can see quite a few ticks on him.
Last photo is yet another three-toed skink


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 20, 2008)

Wasn't too far from there last night, nice pics!


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like a good outing. I know that they are common, but I always like to see the velvet geckos -- such beautiful lizards. That scropion very much resembles those that I have seen in the far north.

Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice photos, your frog looks like a Bleating Tree Frog (_Litoria dentata_).

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 21, 2008)

nnice shots, beautiful looking tryoni


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 21, 2008)

Great watermarks Mark, you ripper!! :lol:

(jokes) Looks like you had a ball! Some very nice pics you've taken!


----------

